# How Many Times One Can Egg Share?



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Dear all,

Before my question here is a brief background: DH and I need IVF ICSI as male factor only. I am applying for egg sharing to get my fee at a considerably reduced cost whilst I hopefully also help someone else. Looking to go to the Bridge Centre.

Assuming they "approve" me as an egg sharer, I know each hospital has its own view and that if I do not generate enough eggs then I will probably not be taken for egg sharing again but assuming that I did generate enough egg but that the treatment does not work for any other reason - Will they still take me on for the next attempt? 

Anything will help

Many thanks

Smila


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya smila

sorry i cant give a definite answer on this 

but some ladies have egg shared more than once i think they tend to review after the 3rd attempt but this is an individual thing for each clinic so you would need to check this out with them

 upon your journey

Best wishes

EMxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Smila 

I am at Lister clinic in london, but I have heard of the bridge as it is connected to my local nhs hospital. I have done 2 rounds of e/s, the first was cancelled as I only produced 2-3 follies, so I thought we wouldnt be able to share again, but luckily, they did some blood tests and made sure everything was in working order, and they let me go again. Unfortunatley this was a negative cycle but I am waiting to start again in september time. Im not sure if you would count it as go 2 or 3, but clinics are flexible. 

They say 3 goes, but I know one of the girls has had 6 so its dependant on you and your clinic. 

Good luck hun!

x


----------

